# What does it feel like to have COVID?



## Deleted member 568892 (Oct 12, 2021)

I've heard stories ranging from you just have the flu to it's a painful few weeks. There's also the stories about people with long-COVID being fatigued for months afterwards. I haven't had it before but have had one Pfizer dose so I'm guessing I will be on the milder end of the spectrum when I get it.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Oct 12, 2021)

I didn't catch it (atleast I believe so) but two of my co-workers had it, one didn't have any symptoms at all (68 years old) and the other only knew he had covid after he did a anti-body test 3 months ago.


----------



## notimp (Oct 12, 2021)

Like jinglepuff berries on a wednesday.

The problem is just all those pansy nurses, that burn out working in the emergency covid ward, seeing all those patients - die... But normally they die from suffocation - which is a pleasent death, comparatively...
https://tidsskriftet.no/en/2020/05/debatt/relieving-sensation-suffocation-patients-dying-covid-19

Also, there are no stupid questions, I'm convinced.

And on a less sarcastic note - it really depends, to some people its not more than a flue, some dont show any symptoms hardly at all, some collapse, some are most worried about the loss of taste and smell, that might be permanent, and some die.

Also age, or preexisting conditions are a factor. And yes, if you are vaccinated you have overwhelming chances, to only experience a non severe ("gentle") progression.


----------



## xkoeckiiej (Oct 12, 2021)

I know a whole family that got Covid, The dad and grandma nearly died where-as the mother and the daughter didn't even know they had it untill their taste/smell was gone after a few weeks.
That mother still hasn't gotten her taste/smell back and it's been a year since she's gotten covid iirc.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 12, 2021)

I had some moderate flu symptoms for five days, and for about three of them it also felt like my lung capacity was at 60-70% of normal.  Basically I couldn't take deep breaths, so that was a bit scary, but never quite "I gotta go to the hospital NOW" level of scary.  This was early December of last year, and for reference I'm in my mid-30s, in decent shape.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 12, 2021)

Had it for about two weeks with symptoms starting on Christmas day last year. Ranging from the typical lost taste/smell to having a fever lasting for about 5-7 days straight with no break. Some days were so bad I had to cool myself down in a tub of cold water to hopefully level myself out but this was always temporary and caused some internal heat issues during the fever period. Had issues using my full lung capacity as well, which made it feel like something was cutting off a portion of my lungs making it harder to breathe naturally. Made tasks like walking more difficult in the long run. 

I was able to make a full recovery in about 10-12 days, some things took longer than others to get over. My fiancee however unfortunately got stuck with the long haul symptom and still has issues tasting/smelling properly to this day.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 12, 2021)

The thing is, it varies greatly from person to person.  There is no blanket statement of "this is what Covid will be like for you," could be no worse than the flu, could leave you in a hospital on a respirator, could kill you, or you could feel nothing different.

Of course that's just what we know now, I do worry that this disease may have unforeseen long term effects that we wont recognize for years at this point.


----------



## appleburger (Nov 17, 2021)

My case was pretty standard.  Had the flu-like symptoms for about 3 days, followed by loss of taste/smell the following week that lasted for nearly a month.  I also had _intense_ brain fog - it felt like I was woke up in the middle of the night, dazed, but all day long.  It gradually went away after about a month or so.

And my breathing was impacted.  I'm a pretty athletic dude, 30 years old, and going up the stairs nearly had me winded.  Workouts were pretty tough when I went back to the gym a month later, but it got better.

I'd say my breathing is still about 90% of what it was pre-covid.  I'm glad I decided to get into decent shape a few years back.  I can only wonder how much worse it could have been.


----------

